# ear pulling/biting



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Theres always something goin on in the ratty household : . I have 4 girlies who live together harmoneously. They are all around the same age (the one girl is about a month older). I would venture to guess that they are around 6 or 7 months now almost, give or take. Never any problems, no fighting, just the occasionally play fighting and power grooming. This morning however I noticed one of my girls, Dee (who seems to do most of the power grooming) was pulling on Sandy, the older girl's ears..I mean she was grabbing it and just pulling really hard on it! Sandy was definatley protesting and squeaking. I kinda pushed Dee off and checked Sandy's ears but there was no blood so she didnt break the skin, but she was really yanking on it! I've never seen Dee do this before to her or any of the other girls (however I dont obviously watch them 24/7). Why in the world is she doing this, and is this something I should be concerned about or is it just another form of power grooming? I don't see any signs of mites and everyone is healthy...so I was like ummm..what in the world! Any ideas?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I have found this to be a maternal thing (hormones?) that can happen for a little while then stop. The dragger is actually trying to drag her "baby" back to the safety of the "nest". LOLOL


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

If it makes you feel any better, my males do this exact behavior. Never any harm done, I'm just waiting for the victim rat to snap and beat the snot out of the rat who's pulling on his ears. :


----------

